# Choptank Cleanup Sat 8/2 4pm



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well decided to start a new thread. The other one was getting kind of BIG New P&S record in fact! For those just seeing this thread we will be having a Pier and Surf get together at the choptank river bridge(talbot side) on Aug 2nd at 4pm. We are going to cleanup that side of the bridge, have a frienly cookout and hopefully some good fishing. There is going to be door prizes after the cleanup. Everyone present for the cleanup will put name in a hat and we will draw 3 winners. Prizes are 2 free registration fees to the Point lookout fishing tournament. (see thread by aero993) and 1 free registration to the upcoming distance casting clinic in Deleware. Along with those there will be a pool on who gets the biggest fish and smallest fish. Cutoff time for weigh in of fish will be 1130 hrs so if anyone gets some striper and want to keep em they will have time to get them to their car. 5$ entry for that one. Also catman will be putting names in a hat to give away a nice pier cart. (See catmans thread) Should be some great fun so come out and join us. Here is the new list of definites:

Shaggy and Bob
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster and Ralph Jr.
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem with Simeon and Chris
Longranger 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish
Surfman
Aero993
GreaseTea and Dorin
Flounda
Smack and Elliot
Fish Bait
Rugger
Anthony

Anyone wanting to come post your name on this thread and we will have a cool P&S nametag for you when you get there. Courtesy of Catman and Triggerfish. Catman be ready to bring more blank nametags than these on the list. I know of at least 5 people that will be there but never posted there names. And I expect a few from the distance casting forum to show since they are sponsoring some of the prizes. See everyone there!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*What about the food and*

the things that we need? Are we going by the thread that catman started? Ifso thats fine just need to make sure....Tightlines

Trigger, you still getting the subs?


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Fl, Add my name to the list. What can i bring - is there a list of what other people are bringing?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN...I'll have at least 40 tags.

Hat80...I'll consolidate the food list from the other thread. Looks like all the bases are covered. Lots of goooood eats not to mention those fantastic cold cut subs that Trigger is bringing. Just as a reminder - everyone is responsible for their own drinks and NO GLASS. 

Looks like everything has come together just fine. I feel confident that everyone is going to put fish in the cooler. There will be enough of us to help those that aren't as familar with Tank fishing. Man are we going to have a good time.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Got a commitment for banner, just hoping it comes through, if not may have to change my "adult beverage" of choice. This is going to be real interesting.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Guys, What I was thinking, we can contribute each one of us with a tackle to the top winner (i.e. got-cha plug, rapala, shad with jig, rigs, bucktails, etc ) like we were supposed to do it at SP last time, which got cancelled. What you guys think?

By the way my name is Oliver for the name tag.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Flounda, personally I just am beginning to use artificals in saltwater (fresh water, hula poppers and jointed jitterbugs), but if ya want, pick me up something that will work, not too expensive, and I'll reimberse you and throw it into the festivities pot.

Also, if I'm bringing three grills, one goes home with me, and the other two maybe a grill from the "tank".

Banner if happens goes to Fl, if we can get a September Cambridge side clean up goin else it's sand fleas (and I'd want a hat ,  and it would be good back-drop for pictures).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Flounda...I think it's a good idea to throw in a lure for the winner. I've got a ton of them. Think I'll throw in a couple of nice jig heads and a pkg or two of BA's.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*In the rain?*

you gonna fo it in the rain?
Still trying to talk my wife into letting me skip out early on my son's first birthday.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds good,*

I need to make room in the TB anyway. If I win the bigfish $$$ I'll get a 2nd box for the new tackle... Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Husky,*

Last time we fished you told me you wore the pants in the family. Whats up with that? Give you son a fishing trip for his b-day. He'll love it and all *SWMBO* will be able to do is say, ok honey it's your b-day

Just bustin your chops Husky, family first! But do come on out if you can it should be a goodtime.....Tightlines


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

Reading these posts every day is getting me more and more excited. Who cares if we catch fish, albeit it will be icing on the cake. It's going to be a pleasure meeting you all and fishing together. See you all very soon with an appetite for fish and friendship.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Since most of use don't know eachother by looks I'm driving a dark red Ford Expedation. I'll park to the right of the rangers station and I'll have an American flag flying from the top of a 15' surf rod. As you enter the parking lot look to the 10:00 o'clock position and you should see me. I'll be there by 3:00 PM. Don't forget to bring your rain gear.

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'll post the cook out menu with who is bring what when I get home from work around 5:00 PM.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Fish-bait, glad you can join us. I added your name. The food is pretty much covered so bring anything you would like to throw on the grill. Husky the forecast for sat is possible tstorms. In fact it has been the same for the latter half of this week. Here at belvoir it has just rained for about an hour and then quit late afternoon. If that holds true I see no reason to cancel or postpone the event. A little rain don't hurt Trust me I have been out on the choptank in much worse weather. Ask Axon.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh and hookem that sounds like a good idea but i would not want to make everyone put a lure in if they didn't want to. Should be out of the kindness of your heart.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I would ask him, but he's pretty far away*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah he is definitely far away. He actually has his kids and wife visiting him for the next 3 weeks. That has got to be great and he plans on coming back for mid tour in the middle of Oct so we plan on fishing as much as possible.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Rain or Shine - I'll be there*

I'll have my surf cart and my Pier and Surf hat and T-Shirt. Looks like a good time for all.

Got plenty of lures and will put together a set for the fishing pool winner.

The fishing pool - What fish are not allowed? Rays? Eels? Catfish?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Rules on pool*

Here they are:

1. Only true gamefish will be allowed to be weighed in for pool. This includes catfish, striper, croaker, trout, drum(red or black), bluefish, and flounder.
2. This excludes rays, skates, spot, perch, allewives, toadfish, eels, crabs and horseshoe crabs.
3. The official weigh in will be at 1130 so if anyone gets a striper they will be able to get it to their car before midnight.
4 If anyone is doing catch and release and wants their fished to be weighed in before they release it, need to get with Catman or I(should be right next to each other fishing) and have it weighed and have it logged in the book. Good luck to everyone coming!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman I won't forget your subs and anyone elses, FLF- weren't you the one that told everyone that you might as well hand over the money right now,because the BIG fish is in your cooler,just think about it you can also have a FULL tackle box at no cost to yourself. See you all in 30 HOURS. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yes "Sir" I need gotchas of all sizes, some poppers, couple spoons, jig heads, some BA. Just so everyone knows what to get me! 30 hours it is! I am getting so anxious I think I am going to :barf:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*catman,*

I've aleady picked up the plates, eating utensils, napkins, trash bags and gloves. My wife will make the potato salad early in the morn. Shes a master at the art....Tightlines


----------



## Smack (Jul 29, 2003)

Brothers name is Elliot, sorry I didnt' reply earlier was up in New Jersey for the Manchester United game, and we may not be able to show up till 6ish depending on when comcast comes out. Supposed to be between 1 - 5pm on saturday but you know how that goes


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Got ya smack! His name has been added. If you don't make the cleanup still come out and enjoy some fishing with friends.


----------



## Smack (Jul 29, 2003)

Are there any bait shops near by? First time I've ever headed out to the choptank.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm in. With the chance of rain and thunderstorms, I am certain that my girlfriends relatives will not want to go. I am low on bucktails and circle hooks so if anyone wants to buy some and put it into the pot, be my guest. I will be donating a P&S hat into the pot that I bought a few weeks ago. BTW, has anyone seen any schools of baitfish yet? I want to bring the castnet to see what I can come up with. See yall there.
-Anthony


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Rules on pool*



FL FISHERMAN said:


> *Here they are:
> 
> 1. Only true gamefish will be allowed to be weighed in for pool. This includes catfish, striper, croaker, trout, drum(red or black), bluefish, and flounder.*


Last I checked, catfish and croaker were not "true gamefish" as are striped bass, bluefish, trout, drum and flounder. I have been catching large cats every time I go to the Tank so it's OK with me.  

We might as well include them as they just might be all we catch during the rain.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Works for me. I don't mind catching cats and they're good to eat. 

Catman.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Gee, and here I was on the fence about whether or not to go fishing tomorrow. I'm in, see ya there!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey guys,*

I have a Plano tackle box I'll kick in with the pier cart if anyone needs it? It's a good size box with good top storage and 4 slide out trays. Let me know and I'll bring it.....See you guys soon


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Rugger...Glad you can make it. I've already made your name tag. See you tomorrow afternoon.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Rugger and Anthony glad you can join us. See you there. Sandcrab you are right catfish and croaker aren't "true" gamefish but they are have a big presence at the choptank. You just don't know one of them 5 lb cats might take the pool! Hat go ahead and bring it and we will throw it in the pool. Somebody I am sure would be glad to get it off your hands!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hat80...The tackle box will be great. Now we've got a place to put the goodies. Who ever wins 1st. place is sure going to walk away with a pocket full of money and a tackle box full of lures. Oh yea, he also gets a P&S hat. Wow, not too shabby.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That's what I am talking about. I don't know where I am going to put all that stuff when I leave Hey catman can you make one for my gf Michelle. I am about 50/50 she is going to go with me. I have to play it by ear. She is at a concert right now and probably won't be back till 1 or 2 in the morning. So we will see.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

So are we just cleaning up the talbot side then eating and fishing?
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN...No problem, I'll make Michelle's name tag now. BTW, when you hook that 40" rock all call for the net, be prepared to share your bounty. 

Anthony....That's the plan, clean up first, eat, fish, eat, fish, eat, fish. Well you get the idea. 

See you folks this afternoon.

Catman.


----------



## Summerplay (Aug 26, 2002)

Please add my name to the cleanup list Summerplay, hope it's not to late.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Summerplay you are in. Catman michelle is not going to make it doh well. I am getting ready to leave. Got to call Hat and get out of here. Remember everybody Traffic is going to be bad going over the bridge! 

Here is the new list:

Shaggy and Bob
Catman
Fl Fisherman
Naiad
Mastercaster and Ralph Jr.
Lenny
Sandcrab
Hat80
Hookem with Simeon and Chris
Longranger 
SteveR 
SteveR JR
Triggerfish
Surfman
Aero993
GreaseTea and Dorin
Flounda
Smack and Elliot
Fish Bait
Rugger
Anthony
Summerplay


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sorry I can't make it but I hope you guys catch pleanty of Trout and Stripers.I have money issues this week;I guess I'll stay home and get ready for the next time I go fishing.Good Luck


----------

